
Are We Training Our Students to Be Robots? - jessaustin
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2015/05/07/students-robots.html
======
darkroasted
_" Personalized learning is, somewhat ironically, far more socialist than it
may first appear. You can’t “personalize” technology without building models
that are deeply dependent on others. In other words, it is all about creating
networks of people in a hyper-individualized world. It’s a strange hybrid of
neoliberal and socialist ideologies._"

This is off the main point of the article, but I really dislike the equating
of creating networks of people with socialism. I am a fan of free
markets/capitalism. Markets are all about people working together, building
organizations, and trading with each other. Somehow not wanting to allocate
resources via a top-down government mechanism has been equated with favoring
ulta-individualism, which is not the case for most free marketers I know.

